# Inception



## Olliruh (5. August 2010)

Nachdem ich gestern Inception gesehen hab frage ich mich ob er nun in der realität oder im traum ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich denke er ist in der realität & der kreisel bleibt irgendwann stehen und kippt um,weil er ja sonst nicht im flugzeug aufgewacht wäre und beim rausgehen aus dem terminal noch die anderen personen sieht, mit welchem er in seinem traum ja nicht reden konnte .

also was meint ihr ?

MFG Olli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (5. August 2010)

Für solche Fragen haben wir das Filme&Musik-Forum
/reported


----------



## dragon1 (5. August 2010)

Ist ja eben ein offenes ende, es regt mich zwar auf das ich ahnungslos gelassen werde.... aber es ist cool so! xD

Mach ne spoilerwarnung an alle die den film noch nicht gesehen haben...
Achja, kurz schleichwerbung: Schaut ihn euch alle an der film ist genial!


Und ich hoffe wirklich das es realitaet ist, der arme typ hats verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (5. August 2010)

einen leonardo dicaprio film guck ich mir aus prinzip nicht an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (6. August 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> einen leonardo dicaprio film guck ich mir aus prinzip nicht an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich mag ihn jetzt nicht unbedingt... aber ein paar richtig gute Filme hat er schon in seiner Vita, muss man ihm ja lassen.


----------



## sympathisant (6. August 2010)

es gibt inzwischen gute filme mit ihm. du verpasst was.

Departed, Blood Diamond, Der Mann der niemals lebte und nun Inception sind filme, die man sich angucken kann. er ist nicht mehr das milchgesicht, dass von 12jährigen mädels angehimmelt wird, sondern ein guter schauspieler, der in guten filmen mitspielt.


----------



## Splaesh (6. August 2010)

Ne er ist im Traum.

Bin auch kein Fan von Leonardo Dicaprio (immer gleicher Gesichtsausdruck) aber der Film lohnt sich


SPOILER SPOILER SPOILER



2 Theorien:
1. Es ist alles im Limbos von ihm (Seine Frau hatte recht, ist in der Traumwelt gestorben (in der echten Welt dann aufgewacht) und er ist gesunken)
 Wegen Ariadne (das ist die kleine - Bedeutung vom Namen: http://www.seo-united.de/glossar/ariadne-faden/%29, wahrscheinlich wurde sie von seiner Frau geschickt/eingepflanzt die ja dann in der echten Welt ist und ihn holen will, deswegen hat sie auch immer so nachgeforscht wegen dem Selbstmord was mir am anfang ziemlich auf den Sack ging aber später wirds ja auch erklärt das man für eine Inception tief in die Psyche eindringen muss.)

Und/Oder

2. Als er sein Team zusammenhat ist er zu dem Chemiker gegangen und dort probiert er das Serum aus.
Dann sieht er im Traum seine Frau und wacht urplötzlich einfach so (OHNE KICK) auf (trotz dieses superserum), dann rennt er in das Badezimmer und sieht urplötzlich wieder ein Bild von seiner Frau.
Er Holt den Kreisel aus seiner Tasche und will ihn drehen aber dann kommt der Japaner rein und fragt ob alles in Ordnung ist -> Er steckt den Kreisel schnell wieder ein und benutzt ihn den ganzen Film über nicht mehr (bis eben auf das Ende)
-> ab da träumt er alles.

Und dort werden auch viele anspielungen auf Theorie 1 gemacht ("Träumen sie eigentlich noch cobb" "Ihr Traum wird zur Realität" usw...)


----------



## dragon1 (6. August 2010)

Spoiler...













Ein weiterer Hinweis ist meiner Meinung nach die Tatsache, das die Kinder exakt gleich aussehen wie in seinen Erinnerungen...


----------



## Olliruh (6. August 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ja aber er konnte sich ja nicht an die gesichter erinnern ...


----------



## Beckenblockade (6. August 2010)

Es geht nicht um den Kreisel, es geht um den Ehering. Der Film hat ein eindeutiges Ende (sagte auch Christopher Nolan):
>klick<

Weitere Hinweise:
Seine Kinder tragen beispielsweise andere Kleidung (ähnlich - aber trotzdem anders) in der Endszene, und in den Credits sind Schauspieler von 2 verschieden alten Kinderpaaren gelistet.


----------



## Splaesh (6. August 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um den Kreisel, es geht um den Ehering. Der Film hat ein eindeutiges Ende (sagte auch Christopher Nolan):
> >klick<


Jo klingt plausibel, hab ich garnicht drauf geachtet


----------



## Olliruh (6. August 2010)

spiel verderber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. August 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ja aber er konnte sich ja nicht an die gesichter erinnern ...



Oo was hast du da zitiert? 

@ Beckenblockade: Jeah jetzt kann ich beruhigt schlafen xD Hab heut Nacht stundenlang ueber das Ende des Filmes nachgedacht...


----------



## Davatar (6. August 2010)

Naja, das ist ne Theorie. Meiner Meinung nach befindet er sich am Ende jedoch nachwievor im Traum. Allerdings hab ich den Film nur einmal gesehn und kann daher meine Theorie nicht untermauern. Ich hab das Gefühl, ich hätte 2-3 Indizien durch den Film hindurch gesehn, dass es sich auch am Ende immernoch um einen Traum handelt. Leider werd ich wohl darauf warten müssen, mir den Film irgendwo zu besorgen und nochmal zu schauen. Wenn ich das getan hab, schreib ich meine Erkenntnisse hier rein ^^


----------



## Olliruh (6. August 2010)

fail ich wollte was anderes schreiben hab aber vergssen was sry


----------



## Splaesh (6. August 2010)

Ja kann auch sein dass er immer noch träumt und der fehlende Ring nur bedeutet das er seine Frau im Traum losgelassen hat.

Man kann das ewig weiterspinnen aber Christopher Nolan hat selbst gesagt das es eine in sich geschlossene Geschichte ist mit nur einem Ende.


----------



## shadow24 (6. August 2010)

wieso sind denn nach all der zeit die er im ausland verbracht hat seine kinder noch genauso alt wie in seiner erinnerung?ich denke er träumt noch immer,denn das ging alles viel zu glatt zum ende des films.er hat sich einfach so ein schönes ende erträumt....
ich weiss nich genau wieviel zeit er nicht nach amerikla durfte?jahrelang?falls ja ist er am ende immer noch am träumen,da wie gesagt seine kinder nicht gealtert sind in der letzten szene des films


----------



## Beckenblockade (7. August 2010)

> ich weiss nich genau wieviel zeit er nicht nach amerikla durfte?jahrelang?falls ja ist er am ende immer noch am träumen,da wie gesagt seine kinder nicht gealtert sind in der letzten szene des films


Dann bleibt noch die Frage, wieso für die letzte Szene extra 2 neue Kinderschauspieler engagiert wurden (guck bei IMDB in die Schauspielerliste), die die Kinder 2 Jahre älter darstellen.



> Ja kann auch sein dass er immer noch träumt und der fehlende Ring nur bedeutet das er seine Frau im Traum losgelassen hat.


Dann hätte der Ring aber auch schon gefehlt, als er den Asiaten aus dem Limbus gerettet hat.


----------



## Davatar (9. August 2010)

Splaesh schrieb:


> Ja kann auch sein dass er immer noch träumt und der fehlende Ring nur bedeutet das er seine Frau im Traum losgelassen hat.
> 
> Man kann das ewig weiterspinnen aber Christopher Nolan hat selbst gesagt das es eine in sich geschlossene Geschichte ist mit nur einem Ende.


Ein geschlossener Film mit einem Ende kann aber auch schlicht bedeuten, dass es keinen 2.Film geben wird. Deswegen muss es aber nicht heissen, dass das Ende eindeutig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (9. August 2010)

Ich wollte mir Inception letzten Freitag in unserem Cinestar angucken.
Hab nicht schlecht gestaunt, als der Verkäufer mir sagte, dass man schon für die vorderste Reihe 15 Euro blechen muss. o_O

Dann hab ich mir nen Sixpack Bier gekauft und bin mit meiner Freundin in den Park gegangen. Kosten für ca. 5 Stunden: 4 Euro. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (10. August 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Dann hab ich mir nen Sixpack Bier gekauft und bin mit meiner Freundin in den Park gegangen. Kosten für ca. 5 Stunden: 4 Euro.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kosten um an dieser Diskussion konstruktiv teilzunehmen: Unbezahlbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

